# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cka simbolizon kjo shenje?

## roni_s

Te dashur forumist jepni mendimin tuaj!

----------


## symphony

Kjo shenjë paralajmëron afërsinë e udhëkryqit me qarkullim rreth e rrotull.
 :buzeqeshje:  Thjesht mendimi im.

----------


## teta

kjo simbolizon mundesin e gllaberitjes nga ndonje grop qe sot jan aktuale ne gjithe boten...shakaa nuk ja kam iden

----------


## xhori

rrezik  minash, nqfs se foto  eshte ne ks

----------


## Uke Topalli

Paralajmeron zonen e rrezikshme ku ne te kaluaren ka pasun numer te larte aksidentesh

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Paralajmeron zonen e rrezikshme ku ne te kaluaren ka pasun numer te larte aksidentesh


Kjo është e saktë!

----------


## benseven11

Shenja do te thote
Kujdes,vemendje,po hyn ne nje zone,segment
rrugor ku kane ndodhur historikisht
shume aksidente.Zona ku po afrohesh
eshte me shume rrezik per aksidente,ngadalso
shpejtesine dhe hap syte.

----------


## roni_s

Faleminderit te dashur forumist benseven si cdoher fanstastik, thjesht kisha vu bast me nje mik timin.....

----------


## KOD

mir qe jan tabelat , te pakten...me hap syt .

se per segmentet rrugore *vl* . dmth... *v*ërtet *l*armishëm  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

...kjo eshte nje shenje qe fatkeqesisht duhet vendosur medoemos ne cdo rruge te Shqiperise... pa perjashtim... madje me shume aty ku rrine patrullat e policise dhiare rrugore qe rrine si t_rapa ne mes te rruges mbi vijat e bardha te vazhduara...

----------


## broken_smile

kujdes nga pika e zeze... ose kujdes dhe pike.

----------


## hot_prinz

Kujdes, Zogu i Tunes.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## hot_prinz

Vrima e Zeze - Vikipedia

*Zogu i Tunes* është një trup qiellor jashtëzakonisht i dendur (i ngjeshur), me një tërheqje rëndesore aq të madhe dhe të fuqishme, saqë nuk lejon largimin e asgjëje, madje as dritës, nga "sipërfaqja" e saj, e emëruar "Horizonti i ngjarjeve". Vrima e zezë është përkufizuar edhe si një zonë e hapësirë-kohës ku largimi i gjithësisë rreth saj është i pamundshëm...  :Mos:

----------


## Le dévoué

Shiqo gropat.

----------


## optimus.prime

shenje qe paralajmeron vendin ku kane ndodhur shume aksidente me fatalitet apo me lendime te renda. Zakonisht nuk gjendet ne librat e komunikacionit (çudi)

----------

